# New Wellington



## The Basket (Sep 19, 2007)

BBC NEWS | England | Surrey | War veterans reunited with bomber

New British bomber on display...pulled from Loch Ness when some eejits were trying to find Nessie!


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 19, 2007)

It's always nice to get another bird restored. 10 years of restoration!!!! That was a big project.


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome back, Wellington!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 19, 2007)

One of only two ! WOW ! I'll bet they are a proud bunch !

Charles


----------



## timshatz (Sep 19, 2007)

Pretty cool. Glad they found it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 19, 2007)

She looks great now! Glad she was restorable.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah she does look good. Good work on the restoration for sure.


----------



## v2 (Sep 19, 2007)

Great!


----------



## The Basket (Sep 19, 2007)

It was designed by Barnes Wallis...who also did bouncing bombs of dambusters and tallboy bomb.

The lattice or geodectic design is obvious in the pic and why the aircraft wasn't fully restored. The lattice gave strength but light and gave a strong internal structure. Allowing the Wimpey to survive battle damage. The Lattice structure was a Wallis trademark.

An honourable tribute to the first years of Bomber Command.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 19, 2007)

Very cool


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

My favorite British bomber. Very nice.


----------

